# Most wanted Pamphobeteus species?



## xenesthis (Nov 17, 2007)

From this list, what is your most wanted Pamphobeteus species?


----------



## moose35 (Nov 17, 2007)

what list?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

chicken spider.  I don't need no list.


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 17, 2007)

*chicken spider*

The poll was limited to 10. I couldn't get the chicken spider on there. How about we take the winner of the current poll and pit it against the chicken spider?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 17, 2007)

cool with me


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 17, 2007)

antinous for me or the San Domingo's...other than those two the genius is kinda messed up at the moment....kinda like the avic's:wall: 

wayne


----------



## syndicate (Nov 18, 2007)

chicken spiders FTW!


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 18, 2007)

I said Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador/Machalla"!

Pretty.. :drool:


----------



## spiders4life (Nov 18, 2007)

:? Hard to know as long as everything with the Pampho are a mess 
I dont even kow 4 sure what species or variations, i have in my terr´s for the moment.

But have to go with "plattyomma" until the genera gets properly described.


----------



## AubZ (Nov 18, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> chicken spider.  I don't need no list.


There's my vote aswell.:clap:


----------



## †-MarK-† (Nov 18, 2007)

ultramarinus !!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 18, 2007)

Bolivan blue legs are the best black and blue very cool


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 18, 2007)

well looks like a 3 way tie, does that mean each of us get a free one of each for replying?


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 18, 2007)

*Chicken spider*

When the voter count gets to 50, the winner will pitted against the Pamphobeteus sp. "SE Peru/"Chicken Spider".

Ironic thing about that is if the first winner is P. antinous, My personal opinion is the "Chicken Spider" is a form of P. antinous. We might have P. antinous against the Chicken spider.

I was not able to edit my first poll, but I would have added to the P. antinous "NE and central east Peru form". That has been the P. antinous form the hobby has seen since the mid 1990s. The Chicken Spider is in Europe in captive collections, but not yet in the U.S.

I'm surprised P. insignis has received more votes. The adult females are the calmest of the genus. Very stocky, heavy-bodied. Pre-molt, they can be very reddish-looking. Mature males are stunning. Different from P. nigricolor and the "South Ecuador/Machalla" which have purple femurs and a light pink carapace. P. insignis mature males are purple on their carapace also. The "Santo Domingo Goliath" mature males have that same look as well. I'm most impressed with P. insignis, "Santo Domingo Goliath" and the "Chicken Spider".


----------



## Scourge (Nov 18, 2007)

Out of the ones that I know I'd go ultramarinus, but I've not seen pics of all the other species. Perhaps some pics of each might help?

Mike


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 18, 2007)

My favourite is _P. ultramarinus_, I love the soft beauty of them. Next would be _P. sp. "Platyomma"_, _P. antinous_,_ P. insignis_ and the chicken spider.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Nov 18, 2007)

My vote goes for Vespertinum. Just because it is very rare in the hobby. And of course "chicken spider"

Smok.


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pamphobeteus sp. "North Ecuador"*

In Europe, there is a new spider called Pamphobeteus sp. "North Ecuador" being sold, but I've yet to read a description and/or see a pic of one. Probably another variation of P. nigricolor. Who knows. Check out my photo gallery on the Pamphobeteus genus at www.tarantulaspiders.com and also join the Pamphobeteus Genus Study Group (at my site, under the educational page).


----------



## beetleman (Nov 23, 2007)

i like all of the sp.:clap: to me not 1 is nicer than the other,they all rock.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 23, 2007)

ATM P ultramarinus would be my choice unless the price is ridiculously high.


----------



## bliss (Nov 23, 2007)

i said machalla...  though i've been looking for a "red bloom" / vespertinum for a while.. love the way those look!    

  of course ultramarinus is gonna take the lead... of course...


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 23, 2007)

Chicken Spider, obviously. i think it'll beat any other Pamphobeteus spp. in a popularity contest.

since i have antinous, i voted for that species.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 23, 2007)

since this topic is pampobitius can you guys help me identify my T. I'm not sure what sp. it is but its 100% pampobetious lol I hope its the chicken spider lol


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pic ID*

>since this topic is pampobitius can you guys help me identify my T. I'm >not sure what sp. it is but its 100% pampobetious lol I hope its the >chicken.

No legal chickens in the U.S. at the moment. What was it sold to you as and by whom?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 23, 2007)

With these type of polls, you must differentiate between what the voters most want, and what is they're favorite, so you must consider what they _already have_. Just because somebody would most like a P. "whatever" from the choices listed, doesn't mean that that is they're favorite Pamphobeteus sp.


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 23, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> since this topic is pampobitius can you guys help me identify my T. I'm not sure what sp. it is but its 100% pampobetious lol I hope its the chicken spider lol



I vote Pamphobeteus nigricolor for this ID


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 23, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> I vote Pamphobeteus nigricolor for this ID


i dont think its nigricolor because i have another nigricolor and they both don't look similar. I think its a fortis, also it was sold to me as P. platyoma the guy told me he got it from a reptile expo. pls help me i cant stop thinking about its sp. i hope its something rare lol


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 23, 2007)

I told you I thought it was a nigricolor in two different threads now I think..
To get back on topic, does anyone know where to get a wide variety of pamps? I usually only see platyomma for sale, and sometimes others on the classifieds.. I would really like to get a few different pamps.. 

Thanks


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 23, 2007)

ok im finally conviced that its a nigricolor. now i have a question about nigricolor and chicken spider. I heard that this two pamp sp. are comunual, is this true because i might do an experiment on them when i have a lot of slings. im currently breeding nigricolor right now. when they have slings i will conduct an experiment to see if they are really communual. i need some opinion ?


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 23, 2007)

xenesthis said:


> No legal chickens in the U.S. at the moment. What was it sold to you as and by whom?


Did you overlook this?

I doubt they are communal anyway


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 23, 2007)

How long ago was the last molt? I've had female P. sp. "Platyomma" be this dark after a recent molt.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah when i was reading some treads about the chicken spiders but im not sure if they are really true


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 23, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> How long ago was the last molt? I've had female P. sp. "Platyomma" be this dark after a recent molt.


almost a month or 3 weeks


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/deepjungle/episode2_nicholas.html

http://www.thebts.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2454


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow it would be cool to see those things living, hunting, and resting together!

Surprising that a spider who could kill chickens would get along with others..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NevularScorpion (Nov 24, 2007)

thank you for the tread. i wonder if he has a vedio of this i want to watch the chiken spider in action


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 24, 2007)

I imagine that "the chicken spider" is just an attractive name the natives came up with when they heard that Americans were coming to look for big spiders.


----------



## Kohler (Nov 24, 2007)

Pamphobeteus vespertinum! 
in second place, P.ultramarinus


----------



## FlickNoseHair (Nov 25, 2007)

*antinous*

pamphobeteus. antinous looks awesome. You forgot pamphobeteus fortis in your list


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 26, 2007)

*Delete thread*

I'm asking the mods to delete this thread as I will repost this thread new with some needed corrections.

P. fortis and the Chicken spider needs to be on the list. P. augusti is not available in the hobby.

Also, this thread is what species would you most like to acquire and/or acquire more of, not what you already have.


----------



## Xian (Jan 9, 2010)

I voted for the _Pamphobeteus antinous_ "Bolivian Steely Blue Leg".
That is my most wanted on that list.


----------



## Smitty78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Xian said:


> I voted for the _Pamphobeteus antinous_ "Bolivian Steely Blue Leg".
> That is my most wanted on that list.


Sweet. Let me know if you won the prize from 2 years, and 2 months ago? Look at ftorres recent pics, or drive 2 hours south and look at my females. 1 of which is about to drop a sack like Franciscos girl 

If I have a successful sack, and you drive down. 2 of them have your name on them free!


----------



## Xian (Jan 9, 2010)

Smitty78 said:


> Sweet. Let me know if you won the prize from 2 years, and 2 months ago? Look at ftorres recent pics, or drive 2 hours south and look at my females. 1 of which is about to drop a sack like Franciscos girl
> 
> If I have a successful sack, and you drive down. 2 of them have your name on them free!


I did not know there was a contest involved here, but so far, I don't believe that I have won, at least Ed McMahon hasn't been here today.

Definitely let me know when your sac drops. I'll be down. Hold a couple of those H. macs too.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 9, 2010)

Ultramarinus!  Both the males and females of this species are gorgeous.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 9, 2010)

*P. antinous*

I vote for P. antinous. Has always been my favorite of all P. sp. 



www.exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## Exo (Jan 9, 2010)

antinous for sure.


----------



## FireGuyX (Jan 9, 2010)

A lot of Pamphobetues in Ecuador.  An sp Machalla, might be a P. vespertinum.


----------



## sharpfang (Jan 11, 2010)

*Ultra-Awesome~!*

Pamphobetus Ultramarinus

I have one that appears to have molted female Last night....Beautiful!

Lookin' @ the list......I have a few......But, would most like to just get Another one of these Next! :worship: Wow!


----------

